# Thin Blue Smoke?



## ivanstein (Aug 29, 2015)

Look right? I'm still pretty new and, while tasty, I don't get muck smoke flavor.


----------



## ivanstein (Aug 29, 2015)

Should say "much" not "muck"


----------



## timstalltaletav (Aug 29, 2015)

Looks right on to me!


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 29, 2015)

That looks good if there's not enough smoke flavor then switch to a stronger flavored wood rather than more wood


----------



## ivanstein (Aug 29, 2015)

Pineywoods said:


> That looks good if there's not enough smoke flavor then switch to a stronger flavored wood rather than more wood



I had been under the impression that less was more. Been using about three chunks of wood around the size of a tennis ball. So, I picked up an amnps and am using that with briquettes  for heat. We'll see how it turns out...


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 29, 2015)

What I meant was keep the smoke thin and blue if it doesn't have enough smoke flavor for your tastes then switch to a different wood. What type wood are you using now? Apple, Cherry, Pecan, etc??


----------



## ivanstein (Aug 29, 2015)

Today's smoke...with home made Cole slaw.


----------



## ivanstein (Aug 29, 2015)

And the verdict is...gooood!


----------



## jp61 (Aug 29, 2015)

When you have TBS going you'll know it. The smoke will be thin and it will have a bluish hue to it. Yours looks white to me in the pics. With my WSM it normally takes awhile before she produces TBS.

Nice looking plate!


----------



## ivanstein (Aug 29, 2015)

JP61 said:


> When you have TBS going you'll know it. The smoke will be thin and it will have a bluish hue to it. Yours looks white to me in the pics. With my WSM it normally takes awhile before she produces TBS.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking plate!



I'm color blind. Smoke is gray. :p


----------



## jp61 (Aug 29, 2015)

Ivanstein said:


> I'm color blind. Smoke is gray. :p


Sorry to hear that.

In that case, keeping it thin should be good enough.


----------



## venture (Aug 29, 2015)

When it smells sweet and meaty, if it draws every fly in three counties?

Then I know I am there!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## mike5051 (Aug 29, 2015)

Venture said:


> When it smells sweet and meaty, if it draws every fly in three counties?
> 
> Then I know I am there!
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


Yeah that!  You know when the smoke is good from the smell.  So will your neighbors!

Mike


----------



## ivanstein (Aug 30, 2015)

Venture said:


> When it smells sweet and meaty, if it draws every fly in three counties?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, there were a ton of flies this time. I didn't attribute it to the smoker. LOL.

The meat had a much better smoke to it this time. I'm happy. Next try will be some brisket methinks.


----------



## sfprankster (Aug 30, 2015)

No flies here...too many bats and lizards to keep their population contained... 

It's the meat bees(yellow jackets), that come by the hordes.  They buzz the area searching for ground scores, whenever I have something on the smoker....


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 30, 2015)

sfprankster said:


> No flies here...too many bats and lizards to keep their population contained...
> 
> It's the meat bees(yellow jackets), that come by the hordes.  They buzz the area searching for ground scores, whenever I have something on the smoker....


Yellow jackets start showing up here in September when their natural food supplies start to run short. I've seen them be stupid enough to attempt to crawl in the top vent holes on my Weber, only to get roasted before they get the chance. Haven't seen many yet, though.


----------

